# Adjustable selves/cabinet jig question



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

As a few other posters have already said, making a shelf pin jig should not be a particularly demanding task...I set up once and make a dozen or so at a time.
I usually just use scraps of plywood or MCP, ripped to 3" wide; set fence on the drill press to hit the center of the width (1 1/2"). Mark out the spacing along the length of one of the pieces, then lay them all out against the fence of the table saw and mark them with a rafter square using the measurements made on the first strip. Stack 'em up and move to the drill press (equipped with a 5mm [or 1/4"] brad point bit) and fifteen minutes later you've got a years supply...a great "make work" project for utilizing your downtime. The 3" width (1 1/2" center) means you can just slide the jig around (in the same alignment) on the bottom shelf while drilling; flush to back left, clamp & drill, flush to front left; clamp & drill... etc, etc.

A gang drill's the way to go... if you've got the means (and production volume) to justify purchasing and maintaining one...otherwise it's just an expensive toy. There are _many other machines_ that will offer a better ROI to a smaller shop...

...remember, the first year apprentice needs something to do as well. Drilling shelf holes offers a break from all the _other_ monotonous tasks...arty:

Cheers, Ron


----------



## KMac (Dec 2, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is genious. One day I will buy that kit. I allready have an OF 1400, just need the 400.00 kit.


I've been eyeballing that kit as well - you can actually get the 32mm hole drilling set without the systainer, clamps and bits for half the price. i already have clamps, bits and an extra systainer so I think i might go this route.

http://www.festoolusa.com/products/routers/hole-drilling-system/lr-32-hole-drilling-set-583290.html


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is genious. One day I will buy that kit. I allready have an OF 1400, just need the 400.00 kit.


I should have known you would jump on that link - you got to work on your addiction :whistling


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

Leo G said:


> About 2 minutes of design work required. It doesn't have to be that accurate.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

I bought the Rockler setup, way easier, cheaper in long run, it is 32 MM setup and I have both 1/4 and 5 mm drill bits Just clamp it drill em, done 
I like simple :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Roger Manning said:


>


What's with the big eyes. :jester: It would be nice to be perfect, but because you are using the same jig to do everything the holes will always line up as long as you keep the bottom and top correct. Even if one set of holes was 1/2" off, all the holes you drilled would be in the same location if you referenced the jig from the same spot [bottom/top]. I just stated this because you don't need to get a CNC cut jig for this to work. You can easily do it on a drill press by eye and get great results.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't do enough of this work to spend alot of money on an expensive setup or jig, I just do a few here in there and this is the first one that the customer wanted the adjustable option. I just went to lowes and got some cut off plexiglas, made a tempelate on autocad, then put it on the plexiglas scored my center lines, and then drilled them out. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

For a one time application i have done the pegboard idea, it works well. I circled every other hole to space them a liitle farther apart.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> I should have known you would jump on that link - you got to work on your addiction :whistling


 
I figure if I buy it all, then I won't have a problem anymore?

I am hooked on the convienece and ease of use. Plus it makes me look a bit better then I am!!


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I figure if I buy it all, then I won't have a problem anymore?
> 
> I am hooked on the convienece and ease of use. Plus it makes me look a bit better then I am!!


:laughing::laughing::laughing: - I can laugh now, but my first one will be that plunge saw system, then I might be in some trouble

Tools make the job easier - you make it look good

FYI - price increase for Festool effective Feb 1st, buy now


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: - I can laugh now, but my first one will be that plunge saw system, then I might be in some trouble
> 
> Tools make the job easier - you make it look good
> 
> FYI - price increase for Festool effective Feb 1st, buy now


 
The price increases make me happy buying thier tools. The resale value is unbelivable. I do belive that these are investment tools.

I just picked up my MFT/3 table that I ordered, you are right I got to stop!!

You will use that saw more than you ever thought possible, well worth the price.


----------

